

GCloud - Go Packages for Cloud Services. - t1c1
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/411-gcloud

======
gwoo
Just getting started. Also, check out [http://gcloud.io](http://gcloud.io).
Let me know if you have any questions.

